

Classic Wunderground will no longer be available May 4, 2015 - mkr-hn
http://classic.wunderground.com/blog/admin/comment.html?entrynum=5&tstamp=&page=1

======
mkr-hn
The new site is useless for the few things I still used a weather website for.
Firefox's performance thing said it takes 30+ seconds to load fully. Google
Now's weather card covers 90% of what I used to use it for.

Is there a good weather app with a radar that has storm tracks for < $3?
That's the main thing I used it for.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Someone else probably has good suggestions, but in case nothing suits your
needs (and you're in the U.S.) the National Weather Service has RSS and
KML/KMZ feeds for most of their products that shouldn't be too hard to remix
as you see fit.

[http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/kmzgenerator.php](http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/kmzgenerator.php)

[http://www.nws.noaa.gov/rss/](http://www.nws.noaa.gov/rss/)

